# Wellbutrin to counteract low sex drive from Celexa



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Anyone know about this? Have opinions?Just as a refresher as I haven't been on the board awhile... I have mild OCD, mild depression, some anxiety. Have been on Celexa since August 2002 and my OCD and anxiety have lessened greatly... feel that the edge is off of the depression also. Have gained weight, but I'm not fat so I don't care... plus I work out/dance a lot. HOWEVER... I feel like I could just live wihtout sex. Like: "Sex-- EEEWWWW!!!! GROSS!!!!!!! All that fondling and breasts and juice and EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!" I am totally disgusted. Which, of course, doesn't sit well with my husband. He's trying to be supportive but sex 1x/month is not his idea of fun.So the doctor prescribed Wellbutrin. But... all that talk of 4 in 1000 people having seizures... and then all the talk on the bb regarding C probs and being a b*tch and not sleeping... YIKES! I mean, I'm a hyper person, but I've also been very tired and forgetful since I've been on Celexa. I just don't know if I should go on Wellbutrin! Plus, later in 2004, we want to conceive. So why go on it just to go off of it?Of course, we may never conceive if I'm totally icked out and think men are total pigs. (haha hmm)Help! Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I have been taking wellbutrin sr, 2xday for around 3 weeks and i have experienced zero side effects. I also think it is an antidepressent that is supposedly safe to take while pregnant even though I wouldn't take that chance. Of course i take no other antidepressants but that shouldn't make a difference? Good Luck, Jimmye


----------



## Julia/Tx (Oct 9, 2003)

Lilymaid, are you saying that the doc prescribed Wellbutrin instead of Celexa? Or in addition to Celexa to combat the reduction in sex drive? I too take Celexa, to assist with smooth muscle relaxation in ibs, and my sex drive has gone out the window! Wow, what a choice, no sex cause the med takes away your libido, or no sex cause without the med you're in so much pain you could care less about sex! Any other thoughts on combating loss of libido while taking Celexa?


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

i'm on wellbutrin and it is the only anti-depressant that has worked for me. and i've tried many! as for sex-drive, yeah, wellbutrin, if anything, is supposed to increase sex-drive...i guess i could agree with that! hahathe only side-effect i've had from wellbutrin in the 4 years i've been on it has been bad dry mouth. but, dry mouth is more desirable than being a bundle of tears...


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Wow... guess I hcan't logged on in awhile... never seen this "quick reply" before!Thanks for all of the input re: Wellbutrin.The doc had prescribed Wellbutrin ON TOP OF Celexa.But I decided not to take it.Talked to doc on Tues. and he's asked me to decrease Celexa to 10mg/day, try it for four weeks, see if the OCD etc. stays relatively under control and libido goes up. If OCD is okay but libido stays down, I go to 10 mg/every two days. Then after four weeks we reconvene. At that point, if that works for me, I stick with it. If not, we talk about switching to another medication.Minimum: Wellbutrin *increased* your sex drive?Forest: This last year has been difficult due to taking Celexa. Just no sex drive. Think sex is kinda "icky" and could live without it. Does not sit well with the hubby!!!!Austin: Still doing okay with Wellbutrin? Would be interested.One reason I didn't take Wellbutrin is risk of seizures. I've had a mild concussion, which increases my chances. Plus my brother-in-law died as a young teenager from a gran mal seizure so that bring back strong feelings for my hubby.Anyway... will update once I see how this 10mg/day thing goes... please keep posting info as I appreciate it greatly!Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Wow... guess I haven't logged on in awhile... never seen this "quick reply" before!Thanks for all of the input re: Wellbutrin.The doc had prescribed Wellbutrin ON TOP OF Celexa.But I decided not to take it.Talked to doc on Tues. and he's asked me to decrease Celexa to 10mg/day, try it for four weeks, see if the OCD etc. stays relatively under control and libido goes up. If OCD is okay but libido stays down, I go to 10 mg/every two days. Then after four weeks we reconvene. At that point, if that works for me, I stick with it. If not, we talk about switching to another medication.Minimum: Wellbutrin *increased* your sex drive?Forest: This last year has been difficult due to taking Celexa. Just no sex drive. Think sex is kinda "icky" and could live without it. Does not sit well with the hubby!!!!Austin: Still doing okay with Wellbutrin? Would be interested.One reason I didn't take Wellbutrin is risk of seizures. I've had a mild concussion, which increases my chances. Plus my brother-in-law died as a young teenager from a gran mal seizure so that bring back strong feelings for my hubby.Anyway... will update once I see how this 10mg/day thing goes... please keep posting info as I appreciate it greatly!Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

LIllymaid,I am taking Welbutrin now. I take one tab 1X a day in the mornings. I can't see that it is helping anything. My weight is still up. It was supposed to help with that as well as the depression. Plus it is supposed to pep me up since I take so much Neurontin. I think it is helping the brain fog that stuff causes. Getting out of the house and doing something constructive is helping lots. Better than the Welbutrin. Sunny


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Well, I'm down to 1/2 Celexa every day. Yes, my OCD is up a bit but so is my sex drive. So that's good. Now if only the weight came down....Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## IBSCcat (Mar 18, 2004)

I took Wellbutrin a couple of years ago for depression. I liked it better than Prozac, regarding the constipation issue (Prozac, although wonderful for my mood, compounded C by muting sensation). First script I got was namebrand Wellbutrin. It even seemed to energize me a little from my usual lethargic self. Next (mail order script) was generic, then next time yet a different generic. The initial energizing effect never came back, even when I got the namebrand again. I eventually went off it because I think it raised my blood pressure. It is a listed side effect of Wellbutrin and that is a problem for me. I forget my exact dosage but it wasn't high - I'm thinking 20mg or less. As to your sexual side effect concern, I experienced no problem there and I know others who said the same. Now that I'm taking med for blood pressure anyway, I don't rule out trying Wellbutrin again. I would pay a bit more to get namebrand. AND I FORGOT TO MENTION: I lost about 20 pounds without even trying in that initial run of Wellbutrin. I have since gained that back and then some... :-(


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

lilymaid...well, wellbutrin seems to have increased my sex drive...but that could be in comparison to the drugs i was on in the past (been on anti-depressants for so long now, hard to remember a time when i wasn't...)...drugs i was on in the past: prozac, paxil, celexai was told that i might loose some weight with wellbutrin, and well, i'm on a high dose and have lost some weight, but nothing remarkable, but at least i didn't gain any weight (which many anti-depressants and anti-anxiety and anti-psychotic drugs seem to do...i was on this one drug that was soooo strong and numbing i literally just couldn't move--so weight gain of course...).


----------

